# Il Miglior Assist-Man della Storia



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Finiti i Centrocampisti, ora faremo 2-3 Sondaggi Extra prima di iniziare con gli Attaccanti
sono quasi tutti dei Trequartisti, tra i grandi esclusi ci sono Xavi, Messi, Pirlo
se avete qualche proposta fatela quì http://www.milanworld.net/proposta-vt4863.html


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

indeciso tra Rui Costa e Rivera, ma alla fine ho optato per Rivera!!

che giocatore favoloso!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

Golden Boy


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Voto Rui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Francesco Totti. purtroppo fa pochi assist perchè ha quasi sempre giocato con degli incapaci


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Rui


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Aprile 2013)

Pirlo
giusto per protesta
certo che già 3 voti a Rui
con Platini e Rivera nel sondaggio è ridicolo
Rui vale Cassano


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Ma Rivera. Non c'è nemmeno da discutere secondo me. Anche se Zico, Platini e Ronaldinho.....
Dico Rivera perché ha anticipato i tempi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Aprile 2013)

Rui Costa, ma solo perché era la sua specialità, anche Totti è un fenomeno clamoroso in quanto a visione di gioco


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2013)

Dinho.


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Finiti i Centrocampisti, ora faremo 2-3 Sondaggi Extra prima di iniziare con gli Attaccanti
> sono quasi tutti dei Trequartisti, tra i grandi esclusi ci sono Xavi, Messi, Pirlo
> se avete qualche proposta fatela quì http://www.milanworld.net/proposta-vt4863.html



Chi ha fatto sto topic è un ignorante del calcio. Mettere Beckham o Ibrahimovic in questo topic è da ridere.

Per rispondere, il più grande assist man del calcio è Michael Laudrup per distacco. Punto. E non è neanche in questo sondaggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto sto topic è un ignorante del calcio. Mettere Beckham o Ibrahimovic in questo topic è da ridere.
> 
> Per rispondere, il più grande assist man del calcio è Michael Laudrup per distacco. Punto. E non è neanche in questo sondaggio.



invece di rompere le scatole potevi fare te qualche proposta nò? roba da pazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Rui Costa... poi dai 4 assist durante una partita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> invece di rompere le scatole potevi fare te qualche proposta nò? roba da pazzi


Sei un ignorante del calcio, non c'è Ignazio Abate in questo sondaggio quindi il sondaggio perde ogni credibilità


----------



## _ET_ (22 Aprile 2013)

votato maradona
superiore in tutto.qualsiasi sondaggio comprenda il pibe de oro non ho dubbi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Ho votato Rivera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei un ignorante del calcio, non c'è Ignazio Abate in questo sondaggio quindi il sondaggio perde ogni credibilità



 
uno fa una proposta simpatica per gli utenti ed ecco il ringranziamento...manco mi va di perdere tempo co quello


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> uno fa una proposta simpatica per gli utenti ed ecco il ringranziamento...manco mi va di perdere tempo co quello


Io sono stato criticato per Giggs e Ronaldinho; questa le pareggia tutte però XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io sono stato criticato per Giggs e Ronaldinho; questa le pareggia tutte però XD


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho, che anche quando da noi non ha fatto più il fenomeno, è riuscito a far segnare con frequenza Borriello.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

indeciso tra rivera,dinho e zico..ho scelto per l'italiano


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho.

Favolosamente favoloso. Rivera ok, ho visto cassette, storie ecc, ma Dinho era quello che dal nulla si inventava qualcosa. Faceva segnare Borriello..............il quale era diventato anche un quasi giocatore apprezzabile.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Dinho. L'assist è l'unica cosa che non ha mai perso in tutta la sua carriera, neppure durante il periodo al Mlan, in cui era ormai già bello che finito come giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

per adesso Rui Costa in vantaggio


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per adesso Rui Costa in vantaggio



Deve vincere Rivera dai!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Aprile 2013)

Rivera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2013)

pareggio!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Aprile 2013)

Dinho indiscutibilmente..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Ma non scherziamo proprio, il grande, unico, IMMENSO...Ronaldinho.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Aprile 2013)

Rui


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Votate Rivera barboni!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Aprile 2013)

Se vince RUi Costa è uno scandalo è il più scarso dei dieci
è l'unico a non essere mai stato nelle prime posizioni del pallone d'oro
niente più che un alternativa nel milan, l'unica grande in cui ha giocato,
Nel calcio le statistiche un pò contano, se potreste avere uno di questi 10 al massimo della condizione non mi dite che Rui non sarebbe l'ultimo della lista per tutti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se vince RUi Costa è uno scandalo è il più scarso dei dieci
> è l'unico a non essere mai stato nelle prime posizioni del pallone d'oro
> niente più che un alternativa nel milan, l'unica grande in cui ha giocato,
> Nel calcio le statistiche un pò contano, se potreste avere uno di questi 10 al massimo della condizione non mi dite che Rui non sarebbe l'ultimo della lista per tutti



beh si anche per me sarebbe uno scandalo...cmq con 8 voti ci sono Ronaldinho, Rivera e Rui Costa...il prossimo voto sarà decisivo

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] pensaci tu con un tuo fake


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

daje Splè sbrigati xD


----------



## jaws (28 Aprile 2013)

Ho votato Ronaldinho, così adesso sono pari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

aspettiamo ancora un po'


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (29 Aprile 2013)

Totti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

visto che Ronaldinho, Rivera e Rui Costa hanno 9 voti, si deciderà nel Topic principale il vincitore
http://www.milanworld.net/proposta-vt4863-45.html#post176600


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbè, tre a nove


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, tre a nove



grand sondaggio veramente...anzi è stato pure troppo combattuto xD

cmq ripeto che ora i voti non contano più, si possono votare solo Rui, Rivera e Ronaldinho nel Topic Principale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

l'ultimo voto su Ronaldinho non vale, perchè abbiamo deciso sull'altro Topic il vincitore visto che era scaduto il tempo
vince Rivera
puoi chiudere [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto sto topic è un ignorante del calcio. Mettere Beckham o Ibrahimovic in questo topic è da ridere.
> 
> Per rispondere, il più grande assist man del calcio è Michael Laudrup per distacco. Punto. E non è neanche in questo sondaggio.


 [MENTION=357]Gnagnazio[/MENTION] non scambiare la tua, rispettabile, opinione per la una verità assoluta. Se vuoi partecipare ai sondaggi di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] fallo ma senza polemizzare inutilmente.


----------

